
Facebook apologizes for translating name of China's president to “Mr. Shithole” - janeshmane
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-myanmar-facebook/facebook-says-technical-error-caused-vulgar-translation-of-chinese-leaders-name-idUSKBN1ZH0IB
======
onreact
Hilarious! Trusting Artificial Idiocy algorithms with such tasks is a recipe
for disaster.

You can automate but always make sure actual humans check before publication.

------
throwaway29303
Quite amusing. I guess the news about "move fast and break things" death were
greatly exaggerated.

